# Anyone used Free Sperm Donation World Wide site?



## tillie

If so did all go smoothly or was there problems? Im looking for a donor in the south area so any recommendations gratefully received as very scary doing this on my own.

Thanks


----------



## lou1736

Hi Tillie!

When we were looking for a private known donor we used that site alot! We were lucky to find some really lovely genuine guys through there....however we did have a few nutters too! Just be careful! Some of the guys on there are just wanting sex anyway possible! 
Communicate with them by email stating exactly what you want. Always make sure they have or are prepared to get up to date copies of all STI tests and preferable sperm counts as well and when and if you meet them make sure it's somewhere safe! Don't give out too many details to start with. And make sure you all agree how you're going to do it and what your expectations are! We tried with a couple of guys many times both with them coming to our house and vice versa! Unfortunately it didn't work for us that way so we're now at a clinic but the guys were honest, and lovely!

Good luck and if you want to know anymore let me know! I'm an expert lol!  
Lou xxx


----------



## tillie

Thanks Lou, Im in contact with a few guys from there at the moment....scary stuff when your single!  As Im single I thought it would be best to meet to collect, say no more than half hour from my home and that I would also take a friend with me.  I would want paper proof of tests and only travelling expenses paid for.  Any other advice gratfully recieved.

Goodluck to you too

x


----------



## leoaimee

just wanted to say good luck *tillie.* i dont have any experience of finding a donor like that. but it sounds like you are being sensible with taking a friend along!

hope it all goes well and good luck and let us know how you are doing!


----------



## tillie

Thankyou  aimeegaby


----------



## Prettybrowneyes

Hi Tillie 

We are in the same boat.  I've had a quick loot at the donor website and don't know where to start + the dos and don'ts of all this.  Went to a  fertility clinic to get an indication of the cost of donor sperm  - OH MY GOD !!!!!!!!!! it costs a fortune not much change from £3000 for 15 amps!!! I thought she was joking or I had misheard!!! I can't believe that historically I would go to any measures with previous partners to ensure that I didn't get pregnant and now I get on the tube looking at guys thinking I wonder what his sperms counts like.  IF only I knew then what I know now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - such is live I guess.

Please please keep me posted on how you are getting on.


----------



## the2mummies

We are using FSDW and we did our first AI 10 days ago  

There seem to be a few really nice genuine guys on there and a lot more have signed up in the last week or two, since it was on the news about the lack of donors.


Advice as previous really - take care, check details and don't meet guys alone.

Good luck


----------



## semma

sorry don't mean to be ignorant but how do you go about finding a free donor....I'm confused
E


----------



## the2mummies

There are a number of sites:-

http://www.private-sperm-donations.com/

http://www.setbb.com/fertilityneeds/

www.sperm-donors-worldwide.com

http://gaydarnation.com/UserPortal/Forum/TopicList.aspx?BoardID=202

www.Gayfamilyweb.com

www.spermdonorforum.com

http://www.find-a-donor.co.uk

http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/donorsuk/

www.tadpoletown.com
www.donor-sperm-finder.com/

http://bellybelly.com.au/forums/gay-lesbian-pregnancy-parenting/

FSDW costs ~£35 for 1 month searching then £20 each month after but does have a lot of donors and lots of info.

Good Luck 

 [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk 
or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## tillie

Well heres an update.  Ive now contacted over 50 guys and most were either busy helping others, didnt reply, expecting sex etc etc and boy has it got me down.  Last month the arranged donor let me down at the last minute because I said I was bringing a friend, I ended up using a friend as a donor but then he tried it on and has made it clear natural is best.  I didnt fall. He is no longer a friend as he has emailed quite graffic emails!!.  This month my donor was all set up, then on the day didnt turn up.....I think he was hoping for sex even though we had discussed this previously, either that or it was a control thing.  I then emailed other guys, 1 said he was more than happy to help, I was over joyed...then he said he would like to watch me insemm as he had heard horror stories on the net about what women do with donor sperm!!!  Hence I didnt use him. 2 days after my LH surge a guy offered to help, it may have been too late but I drove the 306 miles and insemmed yesterday so fingers crossed.  If this hasnt worked Im hoping and praying next month wont be so stressful!!


----------



## the2mummies

OMG Tillie what awful experiences  

I guess we must have been lucky but the guys we have engaged with seem really nice.  

We ask a screening question of whether they would consider anything other than AI?  If they say yes then they are out  

Did you do it through FSDW?


----------



## leoaimee

oh tillie sounds really really fraught.  hope next cycle goes better.

 

axxx


----------



## tillie

Yes I ask the same question and if they say yes again they are out.  Both guys said AI only but when it came to it they changed their minds!!!  I think they think because I am desperate to be a mum I will have sex with them!!!  1 guy that contacted me was chatting to me on MSN, I was saying about whatad happened and he was 'poor you, you dont need to worry with me as Im gay'...great I thought.  The day before the meet he said about natural being a better way to conceive, I replied no and that was it, never heard from him again!!!!  Think I have found a genuine guy for Decemebr if needed though...thank god.


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Sugar,

I just read on one of the other threads about your last donor not telling you about his rubbish sperm count. I'm so sorry to hear you had to go through that. But you are right - there are gems out there. I regularly thank our lucky stars that we found our donor (online). He was reliable, consistent over more than two years of trying and has stuck to our agreement to the letter - plus he's a nice bloke, which helps a lot when you're trying over a period of time. They are out there!

We got the sperm count of our first donor (not the one above - we had to stop using this one after six months for other reasons) checked through a private clinic he accessed via his GP. It cost us about £100 five years ago, but we felt it was money well spent. Our second donor had already had his tested. You can also get home test kits, though I don't know how reliable these are. It might be something worth thinking about with future donors to save this happening again.

I hope you find your perfect donor soon.

Gina. x


----------

